# Ligar para alguém



## JK_07

Llamar a alguien por teléfono en portugués es "ligar para alguém", por lo tanto "llámame" sería "liga para mim". Mi pregunta es: ¿se puede decir simplemente "liga-me"? ¿O "liga-me" tiene otro significado? 

Y lo mismo en negativo, sería "não ligues para mim", ¿pero podríamos decir "não me ligues"? ¿Tiene el mismo significado? ¿Se pueden utilizar las dos formas? ¿O sólo se puede utilizar con la preposición para? 

Muito obrigado.


----------



## curlyboy20

Acho que também é possível dizer "liga-me" e "não me ligue". Outra opção seria "Telefone-me" e "Não me telefone". 

Até mais ver.


----------



## brazil67

JK_07 said:


> Llamar a alguien por teléfono en portugués es "ligar para alguém", por lo tanto "llámame" sería "liga para mim". Mi pregunta es: ¿se puede decir simplemente "liga-me"? ¿O "liga-me" tiene otro significado?
> 
> Y lo mismo en negativo, sería "não ligues para mim", ¿pero podríamos decir "não me ligues"? ¿Tiene el mismo significado? ¿Se pueden utilizar las dos formas? ¿O sólo se puede utilizar con la preposición para?
> 
> Muito obrigado.


 
Hola buenas tardes, 

"liga-me'' "Telefone-me’’ o ''não me ligues'' no se usa...

Se dice: Liga/liguepra mim - me liga/ligue - me telefona 

Negativo: Não me liga/ligue - não me telefona – não liga pra mim 

Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## Outsider

brazil67 said:


> "liga-me'' "Telefone-me’’ o ''não me ligues'' no se usa...


Sí se usan, en Portugal.


----------



## brazil67

Outsider said:


> Sí se usan, en Portugal.


 

 Ohh Sorry, pensé que la pregunta fuera para português/Brasil...

Aprovechando Outsider, sabes decirme si ''marcar'' se refiere tambien a llamar/telefonar en Portugal?


----------



## curlyboy20

brazil67 said:


> Ohh Sorry, pensé que la pregunta fuera *era* para português/Brasil...
> 
> Aprovechando Outsider, sabes decirme si ''marcar'' se refiere tambi*é*n a llamar/telefonar en Portugal?


 
Somente para esclarecer, "telefonar" não existe em espanhol.


----------



## amistad2008

curlyboy20 said:


> Somente para esclarecer, "telefonar" não existe em espanhol.


 
*Telefonear *ya he visto pero no sé dónde utilizan esa palabra.


----------



## curlyboy20

Ahh, essa existe sim!  Mas não é muito comum y soa esquisito._ Me telefoneas, ok? _Eu nunca diria isso!


----------



## coolbrowne

Bueno, otros aportes han explicado muy bien la cuestión. 

Permitanme solo un aviso: todo eso funciona siempre *en el imperativo*. En el _indicativo_ todo se cambia. Por ejemplo
Ela não _liga para mim_ = Ella no _me hace caso_ ​En general "A (não) liga para B" quiere decir "A (no) le hace caso a B" (o entonces, "A no le da atención a B)

Saludos


----------



## airosa

brazil67 said:


> Hola buenas tardes,
> 
> Negativo: Não me liga/ligue - não me telefona – não liga pra mim


 
Amistad, não entendi. O que está em vermelho é o imperativo negativo? Será que se diz assim?


----------



## Outsider

brazil67 said:


> Aprovechando Outsider, sabes decirme si ''marcar'' se refiere tambien a llamar/telefonar en Portugal?


Se dice que "marcamos" un número de teléfono quando telefoneamos para ese número.


----------



## coolbrowne

Sim, *airosa*. É o imperativo negativo, correto 


airosa said:


> ...imperativo negativo? Será que se diz assim?


Tem razão. É sutil e às vezes é necessário contexto para entender. 
Não liga pra mim*!* - imperativo negativo
Ela não liga pra mim*.* - indicativo presente​Lamento.  Às vezes não é facil.


----------



## airosa

coolbrowne said:


> Sim, *airosa*. É o imperativo negativo, correto .


Correto onde? No Brasil? Pelo que sei para "_tu_" a forma correta será "não me ligues". Já que "_tu_" não se usa no Brasil (ou quase), a correta deve ser "naõ me ligue" (você). Não é assim?


----------



## curlyboy20

airosa said:


> Correto onde? No Brasil? Pelo que sei para "_tu_" a forma correta será "não me ligues". Já que "_tu_" não se usa no Brasil (ou quase), a correta deve ser "naõ me ligue" (você). Não é assim?


 
Concordo com você. Deveria ser "não me ligue".


----------



## brazil67

Outsider said:


> Se dice que "marcamos" un número de teléfono quando telefoneamos para ese número.


 


Me parece que son expresiones de Mexico (y solamente de alli, no?)
 
*Te marco!  Me marcas?  Por que no le marcas? Te marcare!* 
 
 
Obs: Conocen las expresiones para atender el teléfono? En cada pais son distintas no? Sorry, la duda es simple, pero a mi son informaciones muy valiosas!!!

En Mexico dicen: ''bueno''


----------



## Outsider

brazil67 said:


> Me parece que son expresiones de Mexico (y solamente de alli, no?)
> 
> *Te marco!  Me marcas?  Por que no le marcas? Te marcare!*


Veo que entendí mal su pregunta. Creí que era sobre "marcar" en portugués... 
En español, no lo sé.


----------



## brazil67

curlyboy20 said:


> Concordo com você. Deveria ser "não me ligue".


 
Puse las expresiones, como las oigo por acá en Brasil, pero no garantizo cual es la manera correta .
 
Li*gue* para mim/me li*gue* -  me lig*a/*lig*a* pra mim   
 Ahora la duda ya es de portugués…
 
Atras leer los posts, también me parece ''li*gue'' *correcto..


----------



## curlyboy20

brazil67 said:


> Me parece que son expresiones de M*é*xico (y solamente de all*í*, no?)
> 
> *Te marco! Me marcas? Por que no le marcas? Te marcaré!*
> 
> 
> Obs: Conocen las expresiones para atender el teléfono? En cada pa*í*s son distintas no? Sorry, la duda es simple, pero a  *para *m*í* son informaciones muy valiosas!!!
> 
> En M*é*xico dicen: ''bueno''


 
Oi Brazil67! Não se esqueça colocar os acentos para que os nossos amigos lusófonos possam aprender a escrever corretamente em espanhol 

Enquanto a "marcar", não estou certo se é uma expressão propriamente mexicana. Aqui no Peru se usa também, porém com menos freqüência. É mais comum escutar: _"Voy a marcar el número", "Marqué el número de él"._

Quando eu contesto o telefone, sempre digo _"Buenas" _mas o que as pessoas aqui dizem o tempo todo é _"aló"._


----------



## curlyboy20

brazil67 said:


> Puse las expresiones, como las oigo por acá en Brasil, pero no garantizo cual es la manera correta .
> 
> Li*gue* para mim/me li*gue* - me lig*a/*lig*a* pra mim
> Ahora la duda ya es de portugués…
> 
> Atras leer los posts, también me parece ''li*gue'' *correcto..


 
Entendo que você pôs o que se escuta no Brasil, mas muitas pessoas não falam sua prórpia língua corretamente, em qualquer idioma! É recomendável aprender a maneira correta de falar um idioma estrangeiro, mas também é bom saber o que a maioria de pessoas diz, embora seja incorreto.


----------



## brazil67

curlyboy20 said:


> Oi Brazil67! Não se esqueça colocar os acentos para que os nossos amigos lusófonos possam aprender a escrever corretamente em espanhol
> 
> Ok Curlyboy!!!!! Sorry... he practicado los acentos, pero me hace muy dificil grabarlos en mi mente....
> 
> Gracias por las correcciones, a ver las proximas informaciones...


----------



## amistad2008

curlyboy20 said:


> Oi Brazil67! Não se esqueça colocar os acentos para que os nossos amigos lusófonos possam aprender a escrever corretamente em espanhol
> 
> Enquanto a "marcar", não estou certo se é uma expressão propriamente mexicana. Aqui no Peru se usa também, porém com menos freqüência. É mais comum escutar: _"Voy a marcar el número", "Marqué el número de él"._
> 
> Quando eu contesto o telefone, sempre digo _"Buenas" _mas o que as pessoas aqui dizem o tempo todo é _"aló"._


 
Curlyboy, no creas que te estoy persiguiendo o llevando la contraria, pero "marcar" no es "discar"???

_Voy a marcar el número._
_Vou discar o número._

No utilizamos "marcar" como "ligar", o máximo que se oye por aquí (jerga) es:

_Pode deixar,_ amanhã _te bato um fio. (te ligo)_

Espero no te mosquees.


----------



## curlyboy20

Bom, não fui eu quem pergunto acerca de "marcar". Somente estava respondendo a pergunta de outrém. "Marcar" é "discar", e muitas vezes é usado em vez de "llamar" em espanhol, embora não seja muito comum. 

Entendo que em português aqueles verbos não são intercambiáveis, mas podem ser em espanhol, dependendo do falante. Mais uma diferença que cria confussão em ambas as línguas  É comum escutar "_La marqué pero no contestó"_ (Literalmente,_ disquei mas ele não contestou_")

Uma gíria usada no Peru (caíndo em desuso) é _"Te tiro un telefono/telefonazo"_


----------



## amistad2008

curlyboy20 said:


> Uma gíria usada no Peru (caíndo em desuso) é _"Te tiro un telefono/telefonazo"_


 
Muy interesante. Excelente aporte, se parece a nuestro _"bater um fio"._

¡Gracias!


----------



## curlyboy20

amistad2008 said:


> Espero no te mosquees.


 
Nunca tinha escutado essa expressão. De que país poderia ser??


----------



## amistad2008

curlyboy20 said:


> Nunca tinha escutado essa expressão. De que país poderia ser??


 
Agora não me lembro, mas já ouvi e li muito. Boa idéia para abrir um novo tópico, né?

Abçs


----------



## coolbrowne

Desculpe *airosa*, por não ter sido claro 


airosa said:


> Correto onde? No Brasil?


Referia-me apenas ao tempo do verbo, não ao uso no Brasil ou em Portugal. Também falhei  em não declarar a pessoa: 
Não liga pra mim*!* - imperativo negativo -2a. pessoa, singular
Ela não liga pra mim*.* - indicativo presente - 3a.pessoa, singiular​


----------



## Naticruz

JK_07 said:


> Llamar a alguien por teléfono en portugués es "ligar para alguém", por lo tanto "llámame" sería "liga para mim". Mi pregunta es: ¿se puede decir simplemente "liga-me"? ¿O "liga-me" tiene otro significado?
> 
> Y lo mismo en negativo, sería "não ligues para mim", ¿pero podríamos decir "não me ligues"? ¿Tiene el mismo significado? ¿Se pueden utilizar las dos formas? ¿O sólo se puede utilizar con la preposición para?
> 
> Muito obrigado.


Em Portugal dizemos simplesmente; *«liga-me*». «Liga para mim» soa terrivelmente, mesmo muito mal.

«*Não me ligues» *também se pode dizer, perfeitamente . Duas pessoas conversam: -Posso ligar-te logo? - Logo não estou em casa, não me ligues.

Mas, atenção, «não me ligues» pode significar algo diferente. Se uma pessoa, falando, por exempo, com uma amiga diz algo menos certo e sem coerência e a amiga lhe chama a atenção, a primeira poderá responder «não ligues...» ou «não me ligues...», querendo significar «não faças caso...», «não dês atenção...».

Cumprimentos de Portugal


----------



## JK_07

Naticruz said:


> Em Portugal dizemos simplesmente; *«liga-me*». «Liga para mim» soa terrivelmente, mesmo muito mal.
> 
> «*Não me ligues» *também se pode dizer, perfeitamente . Duas pessoas conversam: -Posso ligar-te logo? - Logo não estou em casa, não me ligues.
> 
> Mas, atenção, «não me ligues» pode significar algo diferente. Se uma pessoa, falando, por exempo, com uma amiga diz algo menos certo e sem coerência e a amiga lhe chama a atenção, a primeira poderá responder «não ligues...» ou «não me ligues...», querendo significar «não faças caso...», «não dês atenção...».
> 
> Cumprimentos de Portugal



Muito obrigado por  as suas respostas. Resolvi a minha dúvida com as suas explicações, e a resposta de Naticruz ajudou-me muito. Até à próxima!


----------



## Janaina Lucena

Liga pra mim ou Não ligue pra mim...está bien dicho, no mas


----------



## Jack79

El verbo mosquearse es muy común en España. 

Em português significa ficar chateado ou irritado.


----------



## Edelaine

Boa Noite, gente!


> Correto onde? No Brasil? Pelo que sei para "_tu_" a forma correta será "não me ligues". Já que "_tu_" não se usa no Brasil (ou quase), a correta deve ser "naõ me ligue" (você). Não é assim?



Segundo a NGB(Norma Gramatical Brasileira), as duas formas são corretas. O que seria incorreto seria o verbo estar conjugado em uma pessoa e o pronome não ser o correspondente a ele. Exemplos:
"Não ligues você para mim" no lugar de "Não ligues tu para mim"
"Não ligue tu para mim" no lugar de "Não ligue você para mim"

Em geral, no Brasil, a segunda pessoa(tu) é a forma menos usual no quotidiano, nem por isso incorreta, como já mencionei. Já a terceira pessoa(você-imperativo/ ele-indicativo ou subjuntivo) é a que mais vemos no dia-a-dia dos brasileiros. Contudo, esta dicotomia mais usual/menos usual não é homogênea no Brasil. No Rio Grande do Sul, por exemplo, a segunda pessoa é bastante utilizada no quotidiano dos gaúchos sem causar estranhamento.

Espero ter ajudado.


----------

